# New to Fortis - Flieger Auto Inside



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Came today 

Pics still don't do the piece justice really


----------



## Megadiesel (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a sweet watch...I love the military look of Fortis. As us Albanians say to our friends when they get something new. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful watch! Where are these in stock at?


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Got it from a buddie but I know he is out of the chrono and auto right now


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Outstanding piece! And nice photos, too. I own four Fortis models (Flieger Chrono, Pilot, Marinemaster, and a vintage). A great look and value.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

In my opinion, this is THE flieger to own. I absolutely dislike nothing about this watch.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Aesthetic differences I can see - but what are the REAL, tangible differences between this Fortis and the slightly less expensive (but highly regarded) Stowa Flieger?

Screw-down crown? Better movement?

Or is it strictly a difference of style?


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the clean face. I have the GMT equivelant but I think your standard Flieger is better.

hugel


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

a pretty crappy shot, overcast raining, snowing, dark, without proper protective gear at night 5 months out of the year I die, yes I live in Canada


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

To the OP, I don't think I've seen better photos of that watch, really nice! Yes the Fortis Flieger has one of the cleanest, most legible dials in the biz. Enjoy.|>


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing too creative but a new shot regardless, and since no sunlight left a lume shot


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Great photos of a lovely, simple, watch - really like it on the brown strap - very nice! The Flieger and Pilot series in the Fortis range are the pick of the bunch IMO - exemplify what Fortis do best. My Pilot Pro was my first 'real' watch and is still a firm favourite - my daily wearer - you just can't go wrong with these watches - fantastic all rounders.


----------

